# Trolling for Stripers at Seneca Lake



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

All,

I will out at Seneca this Sat evening trying to troll for the Stripers. I have very little knowledge of what to troll. We tried live bait but caught saugeye, catfish and white bass. I was hoping someone could help me with what to troll? If live bait, what type? If crank baits, what type? 

Any information would be very much appreciated.

Thanks and Good Fishin,

PCT


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Folks say that a white rooster tail spinner should do the trick. I would personally put a bit of chicken liver on the treble hook. But don't take my word on it, I just catch the little White Bass. But I'm planning on catching some stripers out on Seneca pretty soon.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

hop blade baits at the Dam, use your trolling motor & your sonar to keep you in the old creek beds in open water. & always keep in contact with the bottom on your hops.20# line min.good luck,hold on! Have a rod rigged with 5/8oz rattle trap [chrome & blue ] for breaking fish.


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Guys for the responses. We actually went out an trolled Shiners off of 4 boards and caught 1 - 19" striper. We thought we heard some pop's around 1am, we threw some top water jointed baits but no hits. We will be back out in October for some hopefully night time top water action.

I thought about chicken liver as I always hear about folks catching them at Buckeye Lake on chicken liver. We might have to try the white rooster tail.

Thanks again and Good Fishin,

PCT


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I work with a guy that catches strippers and it sounds like he has it down to a science. He keeps telling me he sets a minnow trap and gets 8"-10" chubs, about a dozen (live) then works the big island area of Seneca Lake with a 3oz weight and a 16" leader line after he finds fish schools in deeper water. Straight down fishing ...Let's them run then set's the hook. I've seen the pictures !!! He release's what he catches. He's hooked some big cat's in the process but does get some BIG strippers.:Bk The trick is finding the schools of fish and spending the time to travel around until you have a target area to try. He catches most in evening and night fishing. I've never tried it but I can't doubt it works from the pictures he shows. This is Seneca Lake I'm speaking about.


----------

